# Stop receiving answers in e-mail



## micafe

Is anyone aware of how I can stop receiving all the emails from the various threads that I've answered? I'm currently receiving an incredible number of emails and it's impossible to read them all so I end up having to delete them. 

The information in these emails is something I prefer to find at the individual threads that I've answered. 

If anyone can tell me how I can stop the emails I'd be very appreciative 

Thanks a lot!

micafe


----------



## Halfdan

Settings > General Settings > Messaging & Notification > Default Thread Subscription Mode > (drop down) Do not subscribe.


----------



## micafe

Thank you so much for your reply Halfdan. I don't want to lose my subscribed threads in my folder on WordReference. I just want to stop all the replies from coming to my email inbox.  Do you understand what I'm saying? Is there a way to do that?

Thanks again


----------



## Halfdan

Ah, right. Instead of "Do not subscribe" try "Through my control panel only."


----------



## micafe

Ok.. Great!.. I'll try that!!  Thank you very much. I hope it will work this time..


----------



## jann

What Halfdan has described will fix only half of the problem.  

Your "general settings" control _future_ subscriptions (discussions in which you may participate at some point in the future).

But you must also change the settings for _existing_ subscriptions (discussions in which you already participated).

Please see here for instructions.


----------



## micafe

Thank you so much jann. I'll try that..


----------



## micafe

Jann, I want to thank you very much, your suggestion worked perfect for me. I'm not receiving all those messages in my mailbox.


----------



## jann

So glad to hear it!


----------

